

Show HN: Illustrator scripts for mobile design - herkulano
http://herkulano.github.com/illustrator-scripts-for-mobile/

======
Jyaif
I think it's better to use a makefile and ImageMagick to integrate this into a
build chain. You get something like:

    
    
      img@2x.png: img.ai
          convert img.ai img@2x.png
    
      img.png: img@2x.png
          convert img@2x.png -resize '50%' img.png

